# Release der HD 69xx am 8.12.?!



## Cayman XT (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte nicht lange um den heißen Brei reden. Laut DH ist der Releasetermin der HD 69xx am 8. Dezember, also ein Tag nach der GTX 570. Was sich nun bewahrheitet liegt daran, wie sicher die Quelle ist von der DH die Information hat.

MfG

Quelle: AMD, Radeon HD 6900 serisi ekran kartlar?n? 8 Aral?k'ta lanse edecek


----------



## -NTB- (7. Dezember 2010)

hehe...da gönnt amd nvdia grade mal einer tag den stolz hehe...

wir werden sehen wies wird


----------



## Skysnake (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Karte muss erstmal wirklich vorgestellt sein. Ich bin da im Moment ziemlich skeptisch...


----------



## Kamrum (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich will es auch noch nicht so ganz glauben , aber wir werden sehen


----------



## Kaktus (7. Dezember 2010)

Schon erstaunlich wie viele Seiten mit vermeintlichen Fotos kurz vor dem Releas auf sich aufmerksam machen wollen ohne wirklich Fakten presentieren zu können. Und viele fallen auch noch darauf ein.


----------



## kuer (7. Dezember 2010)

ich bin von dem Wahrheitsgehalt nicht überzeugt. Es fehlt die Ankündigung von AMD und die Vorstellung müsste auch vorher erfolgen. Von daher sehe ich den 15ten eher als richtig. Aber von mir aus  soll AMD ruhig schon heute alles raushauen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (7. Dezember 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> hehe...da gönnt amd nvdia grade mal einer tag den stolz hehe...
> 
> wir werden sehen wies wird



Erstmal Performance abwarten 

und das oben abgebildete Bild kursiert schon seit längerem durchs Netz


----------



## facehugger (7. Dezember 2010)

Morgen schon? Ich bin da eher skeptisch, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Rizzard (7. Dezember 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Ankündigung von AMD und die Vorstellung müsste auch vorher erfolgen. Von daher sehe ich den 15ten eher als richtig.



Einen morgigen Release kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen. Jetzt soll erst mal die GTX570 auftauchen.


----------



## XXTREME (7. Dezember 2010)

Im Leben nicht!!!


----------



## Freestyler808 (7. Dezember 2010)

Fake ist doch klar


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Dezember 2010)

Morgen ist zumindest kein Hard-Launch, aber vll macht's AMD ja wie NV? Gewisse Daten verkünden ...


----------



## mksu (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Marc

Du hättest in der griechischen Antike einen Arbeitsplatz in Delphi sicher gehabt


----------



## DeRtoZz (7. Dezember 2010)

Vll ist ein Paper Launch gemeint ? Und das eig. Produkt Launch dann am 15.12.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2010)

das bild sieht auf jeden fall schonmal "richtig" aus: 6+8-pin stromanschluss, 2 crossfire-anschlüsse, amd radeon-sticker, langes brett. von mir aus dürften sie morgen auch einen paperlaunch hinlegen, ich will nur endlich wissen ob sich das warten lohnt oder ob ich mich anderweitig umschaue ^^


----------



## X Broster (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke auch, Graka echt, Datum fake.
Denn es kann sich auch um ein letztes/spätes Vorserien-modell handeln, das auf dem Weg _From: Advanced Micro Devices, To: Sapphire Technologies _unterwegs am Zoll "zufällig" geöffent wurde.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Dezember 2010)

Lt. ATI forum steht da:
das die HD 6950 und HD 6970 (aktuellen Gerüchten) zwischen dem 13-17.12.2010 erscheinen.
HD 6950 mit einer UVP von 2999 Yuan (ca. 340,-Euro)(aus aktuellen Gerüchten)
HD 6970 mit einer UVP von 3999 Yuan (ca. 450,-Euro)(aus aktuellen Gerüchten)


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Dezember 2010)

Also ich selbst wäre dann jetzt soweit 2 x 6970 zu kaufen, aber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Lt. ATI forum steht da:
> das die HD 6950 und HD 6970 (aktuellen Gerüchten) zwischen dem 13-17.12.2010 erscheinen.
> HD 6950 mit einer UVP von 2999 Yuan (ca. 340,-Euro)(aus aktuellen Gerüchten)
> HD 6970 mit einer UVP von 3999 Yuan (ca. 450,-Euro)(aus aktuellen Gerüchten)


 
Also wenn man was die Leistung angeht von bisherigen Gerüchten ausgeht, sind diese Preise eindeutig zu teuer.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die HD6950 der GTX570 klar unterlegen sein wird. Somit kann sie nicht dasselbe kosten um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.

Ich schätze mal die HD6970 wird der Konkurrent der GTX570 (so wie schon GTX470 und HD5870 Konkurrenten waren), somit kann diese auch niemals 450€ teuer sein.

Ich denke AMD wird hier ganz klar an der Preisschraube drehen müssen.


----------



## Beer (8. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also wenn man was die Leistung angeht von bisherigen Gerüchten ausgeht, sind diese Preise eindeutig zu teuer.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die HD6950 der GTX570 klar unterlegen sein wird. Somit kann sie nicht dasselbe kosten um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.
> 
> ...



Woher nimmst du das wissen, auf denen du deine Vermutungen stützt? Bis jetzt ist noch nichts durchgesickert, und die Geschwindigkeit der Probanden ist unbekannt. Da AMD auch eine neue Architektur verwendet ist nicht abzusehen, wie schnell die Karten sein werden.

Um die Fanboys jeglicher Seite zu ärgern stelle ich folgende Vermutung auf:

- Die 6970 wird vom Verbrauch her ein Fermi 2 und deutlich schneller als eine GTX 580.
- Die 6970 wird sich sich auf einer Augenhöhe mit der GTX 580 befinden.
- Die 6970 wird sich auf einer Augenhöhe mit der GTX 580 befinden und deutlich weniger verbrauchen.
- Die 6970 ist für 32nm Ausgelegt und hastig, nicht ganz unproblematisch portiert worden, HD 2900 reloaded.
- Die 6970 wird unter Last genau 39W aus der Steckdose ziehen, von magischen Einhörnern angetrieben werden und auf Knopfdruck Kaffe kochen können.

Ich sage nur so viel, etwas Unbekanntes kommt auf uns zu. 

Edit: Erster Beitrag.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Dezember 2010)

War Wohl nix mit dem 8.12 

Aber eben wurde bei Twitter verkündet:



> PCGH_Redaktion PC Games Hardware
> Im PCGH-Testlab schwimmt ein Kaiman-Pärchen


----------



## Deimos (8. Dezember 2010)

@D!str(+)yer: Danke für die Twitter-Meldung.

Ich hoffe immer noch auf einen Paperlaunch um 12.00 Uhr, hoffe darauf, dass die Caymans schon ein Weilchen bei PCGH schwimmen und hoffe darauf, dass heute erste Tests erscheinen. 

Aber eben, die Chance auf eine Enttäuschung meiner Hoffnungen ist immens 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2010)

Beer schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du das wissen, auf denen du deine Vermutungen stützt?


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus,...


----------



## GaAm3r (8. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> War Wohl nix mit dem 8.12
> 
> Aber eben wurde bei Twitter verkündet:


Kaufen , kaufen kaufen.
Danke


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Dezember 2010)

hmm heute kommt wohl auch kein paperlaunch mehr. schade


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.



Das ist richtig, aber das sind auch nur Vermutungen und Gerüchte. Und AMD hat zu 69xx Serie nur wenig dazu gesagt. wie z.B. *Gerücht*) 40-60% schneller wie eine 480 und Verbrauch 30-40% weniger. ( *Gerücht*)
Wie sie nun wird, das weiß nur AMD.


----------



## totovo (8. Dezember 2010)

war da nicht irgendwas mit den namen??

habe nicht alle chips seit der HD29xx ein "rv" im Chipnamen, für "performance"?
Und ist nicht der Cayman der erste der wieder nur ein "r" im namen hat, also Highend?
Ich hoffe AMD hat sich dabei was gedacht, bzw ist von der Karte sehr überzeugt, das macht mir Hofnnung!

edit: 1000´er Beitrag, jetzt bin ich auch Performance


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Und AMD hat zu 69xx Serie nur wenig dazu gesagt. wie z.B. *Gerücht*) 40-60% schneller wie eine 480 und Verbrauch 30-40% weniger. ( *Gerücht*)



Gerüchte sprachen mal von 15-20% Mehrleistung gegenüber der GTX480.
Radeon HD 6970: Cayman XT rund 15-20 Prozent schneller als GTX 480 bei mehr als 255 Watt TDP? - radeon, amd, geforce

Die 40% waren wohl auf die HD5870 bezogen.


----------



## ShawnBaalson (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube diese News stimmt nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2010)

Wohl dem der warten kann. Speed ist schön aber nicht alles. Ich will lieber auf ein paar Frames verzichten zugunsten der Lautstärke


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> hmm heute kommt wohl auch kein paperlaunch mehr. schade



Niemand sagte, dass heute etwas _öffentlich_ passiert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pagz (8. Dezember 2010)

Ah, heute war AMD dran mit Geschenke verteilen


----------



## facehugger (8. Dezember 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wohl dem der warten kann. Speed ist schön aber nicht alles. Ich will lieber auf ein paar Frames verzichten zugunsten der Lautstärke


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich kann locker auf ein paar Frames verzichten, wenn dafür die Karte relativ leise und kühl bleibt.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie beneide ich die Redis schon en bisschen, der Benchmarc tobt sich bestimmt grad aus


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Niemand sagte, dass heute etwas _öffentlich_ passiert.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



wie wärs noch mit: "ällerbäätsch, wir haben sie und ihr nicht!" 
manchmal wäre ich auch gerne ein hardwarezeitschriftredakteur... nur wenn die software noch auf sich warten lässt - wie das ja so zwischen den zeilen zu lesen war - dann könnt ihr ja auch noch nicht viel damit anfangen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2010)

Man kann Treiber modden


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Dezember 2010)

hmm, wie gut wenn man das kann...


----------



## totovo (8. Dezember 2010)

was passiert eigentlich wenn ihr uns zwischen den Zeilen ein Tipp gebt?

bekommt doch keiner mit!


----------



## AMD_Freak_ (8. Dezember 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> was passiert eigentlich wenn ihr uns zwischen den Zeilen ein Tipp gebt?
> 
> bekommt doch keiner mit!



jep, ich werd auch kein sterbenswörtchen verraten - ehrlich!


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Dezember 2010)

AMD_Freak_ schrieb:


> jep, ich werd auch kein sterbenswörtchen verraten - ehrlich!


Schließe mich dem an


----------

